# Nortriptyline and Chest Pain



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth for a while! After a bit of unpleasant trial-and-error, I have come to the conclusion that nortriptyline will cause chest pain and tachycardia (rapid heart rate) if I am not well hydrated. I thought I was the only one with the chest pain problems, but now that I've seen Ganas' messages I wonder how many other people are having this problem too. Ganas - were you drinking lots of water every day while on the nortriptyline? Anyone else on nortriptyline - have you had this problem (or had what you thought was really bad heartburn) and is it solved by staying well hydrated? If this side effect is common and easily remedied by good hydration, it would be useful to try to get the word out. It makes sense that being well hydrated could keep your heart rate lower - your blood volume and blood pressure go up when you're well hydrated, and this sends messages to your heart to calm the heck down.


----------

